# My latest project (pics)



## kyweaver (Nov 30, 2009)

I wanted to make myself a lace shawl for church, then my boss came in and saw them on the loom, and asked if I would sell them. Silly question!

It's an old swedish lace pattern that dates to the middle 18th century.








Charlotte is my very patient spinning buddy, warping assistant, and model.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

That is so beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## seastar311 (Apr 11, 2008)

Beautiful work! I especially like the knotted fringe. What type of yarn did you use?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Beautiful work! I wish you or some other weaver lived close by to teach me


----------



## kyweaver (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks!
It's cotton flake, unbleached, from RM Yarns in Tennessee. I use it for baby blankets too.
I saw some knotted fringe on something else and loved it. It's $1 in work, and a million in looks.


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

Beautiful! So *do* you sell them? If so please send me a PM with info. I have a birthday coming up


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Simply stunning. 
Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## kyweaver (Nov 30, 2009)

WildernesFamily,
Yes, I do! PM'd you!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Oh, It's Beautiful. Do you do anything special with it once it's off the loom? I meen special because it's cotten.


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

So beautiful. It reminds me of a piece my greatgrandmother wove in the late1800's. Hers has a similar fringe, but the fabric was red and white because she was Hungarian. Your work is stunning.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

I absolutely love it. It is gorgeous!!!! Great job!!!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

*wow*
love it!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Stunning! Beautiful! Wow!!


----------



## kyweaver (Nov 30, 2009)

7thSwan, I wash it in the washing machine, with the intention that it will shrink. That closes up the weave and "blooms" the thread, making the fabric look more cohesive.

PollySC, the pattern is an old one. The source I have is German, but the type is very widespread, so your grandmother's is probably pretty close.


----------



## yankeeterrier (May 10, 2002)

Lovely


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

It really Is lovely. Such talent is sheer poetry.


----------



## AnnieinBC (Mar 23, 2007)

That is beautiful!!!


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

That is utterly lovely! You do beautiful work!


----------



## offGridNorthern (Jan 1, 2006)

Kyweaver ... what's the finished size (before washing)?


----------



## kyweaver (Nov 30, 2009)

On the loom they are 22" wide by 90" long, plus 7" fringe on both ends. They are very loosely woven, so that once washed and shrunk, they are still flexible.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

That is just lovely.

How long did it take you to weave (is that's how you made it? forgive my ignorance).

I can't imagine you'd get enough to make it worthwhile selling.

stef


----------



## kyweaver (Nov 30, 2009)

Once the loom was dressed, I wove that in about 2 hours. 
As for pricing, I weigh it, calculate yarn cost, then add in what I want to make per hour times hours spent, and that is the cost. 
A little explaination about my workplace might help too.
I work at Fort Boonesborough Living History Museum, where my job is to dress in 18th century clothing and demonstrate weaving, spinning, and women's lives on the frontier. I get an hourly wage for this. To make it more interesting for our visitors, we actually produce items for sale, mostly in our giftshop. I provide my own materials, and as long as the items are authentic enough to pass muster, I can produce whatever I want. We also have a blacksmith, candlemaker, woodworker, seamstress, and a disreputable Indian. Oh, and Daniel Boone too! We don't have a potter this year, but we usually do. 
Google Fort Boonesborough and you'll find us. If you're in or near KY, we're a lot cheaper and more friendly than Colonial Williamsburg.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

kyweaver, that is nice to hear how long it took you to make it. 
You have an awesome job, it sounds like.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

kyweaver said:


> Once the loom was dressed, I wove that in about 2 hours.
> As for pricing, I weigh it, calculate yarn cost, then add in what I want to make per hour times hours spent, and that is the cost.
> A little explaination about my workplace might help too.
> I work at Fort Boonesborough Living History Museum, where my job is to dress in 18th century clothing and demonstrate weaving, spinning, and women's lives on the frontier. I get an hourly wage for this. To make it more interesting for our visitors, we actually produce items for sale, mostly in our giftshop. I provide my own materials, and as long as the items are authentic enough to pass muster, I can produce whatever I want. We also have a blacksmith, candlemaker, woodworker, seamstress, and a disreputable Indian. Oh, and Daniel Boone too! We don't have a potter this year, but we usually do.
> Google Fort Boonesborough and you'll find us. If you're in or near KY, we're a lot cheaper and more friendly than Colonial Williamsburg.



_Two_Hours?????

How can that be?
Now I'm even more impressed.

stef


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Beautiful! Sounds like you've got a new line for the gift shop, eh? I envy you your working arrangement...


----------



## kyweaver (Nov 30, 2009)

I was trained in a production weaving studio where the emphasis was put on quantity and speed, so I do some things differently than most folks who learn at home. For instance, I allow for a good amount of draw-in on the selvages, which keeps me from having to fuss over them all the time. Also, I sometimes change treadle tie-ups so that I am always alternating feet. Practice too. I have also developed the knack of talking and weaving at the same time!


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

Lovely shawl. I googled Fort Boonesborough to see if it's anywhere near where I go when I drive to Pittsburgh to see my parents. It's a bit out of the way, but maybe one of these days... On my next trip I'm definitely stopping at The Woolery though!


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

These shawls are every bit as lovely as the pictures. I finally got to open my package today for my birthday! 

Thank you so much kyweaver, my shawl is just beautiful! :happy: :clap: :bouncy:


----------



## kyweaver (Nov 30, 2009)

WildernesFamily,
You're welcome! I always like to make people happy!
Happy Birthday!


----------

